# Buy out of your current state or online



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

When buy a handgun out of state or online, how does the process work? i.e. I have a firearms card for my state and expect some sort of wait time but other than that, I don't know what to expect.

Is online more of a hassle than any cost savings? I see alot to pick from online both new and used with better than full retail prices. So I'm tempted.

Thank You


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

When you buy a handgun on-line in a state that you are not a resident of, you pay shipping to have the gun sent to a dealer in your state, you then do the transfer through your local dealer who usually charges a fee somewhere between $15 - $50. Your local wait time/delays etc will still apply.

So when you see a gun on-line, add another $60-$70 on the cost for shipping and FFL fee.

Sometimes it's easier, sometimes it's harder. If your local selection is limited, going the on-line route is the way to go.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

You cannot "directly" buy firearms across state-lines. What happens in an online transaction (e.g. GunBroker) is the firearm will be sent to an FFL-holder/dealer of your choice (local) and you will buy it from them. You of course will pay for it to the original owner, but you are buying it from your local licensee.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

So expect brokerage AND Shipping fees up to $75?

So this is a grand total of all fees should be about?

If the dealer is in my state but not within drivable range for me is it still about $75 extra?

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

flw said:


> So expect brokerage AND Shipping fees up to $75?
> 
> So this is a grand total of all fees should be about?
> 
> ...


Cost of gun + shipping + transfer fee = your cost for the gun. If you have to drive 600 miles to get the gun, obviously fuel cost will vary and you should try to find a local dealer within reasonable driving distance, they most likely *aren't *going to meet you somewhere or bring the gun to you.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Scorpion8 said:


> You cannot "directly" buy firearms across state-lines. What happens in an online transaction (e.g. GunBroker) is the firearm will be sent to an FFL-holder/dealer of your choice (local) and you will buy it from them. You of course will pay for it to the original owner, but you are buying it from your local licensee.


No, you are not "buying" it from the local FFL. You are having the local FFL transfer ownership for the out of State seller who you have already paid.

You can't take possession of the handgun out of your State, but you are buying directly from the seller. The seller then sends the gun to an FFL in your State who then does the required paperwork, background check and/or whatever else your State requires for you to take possession of the gun. You pay the local FFL for the time it takes them to log the gun in, do the paperwork/background check when you pick the gun up, file the paper record and the time to log the gun out of their bound book.


----------

